# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Free testosterone??

## Lavinco

So I thought I was getting a total testosterone level blood test and ended up with a free testosterone number of 9.2

What does that mean and is it low? My body feels like it's low.

----------


## thekaydense

> So I thought I was getting a total testosterone level blood test and ended up with a free testosterone number of 9.2
> 
> What does that mean and is it low? My body feels like it's low.


did someone say free testosterone?!?!?! ill take a few viles :Smilie:

----------


## bigdog81

your free test levels should be 0.26ng/ml to 0.56 ng/ml...
your shit is elevated bro..

----------


## Nismo

> did someone say free testosterone ?!?!?! ill take a few viles


I thought that shit too

----------


## ironaddict69

ooook back to the topic of his HEALTH.
send us the ranges.

----------


## cj1capp

here it is 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=254423




Testosterone (Free and Total)

This is of course the hormone that you should all be extremely familiar with as it's the name of this here magazine! Anyhow, just as some background info, about 95% of the circulating Testosterone in a man's body is formed by the Leydig cells, which are found in the testicles. Women also have a small amount of Testosterone in their body as well. (Some more than others, which accounts for the bearded ladies you see at the circus, or hanging around with Chris Shugart.) This is from a very small amount of Testosterone secreted by the ovaries and the adrenal gland (in which the majority is made from the adrenal conversion of androstenedione to Testosterone via 17-beta HSD).


Nomal range, total Testosterone:

Male

Age 14
<1200 ng/dl

Age 15-16
100-1200 ng/dl

Age 17-18
300-1200 ng/dl

Age 19-40
300-950 ng/dl

Over 40
240-950 ng/dl

Female

Age 17-18
20-120 ng/dl

Over 18
20-80 ng/dl

Normal range, free Testosterone:

Male
50-210 pg/ml

----------

